# Recall on Bully Sticks sold at Target.



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Just received this email today from Dog Food Advisor:

-----

Dear Dog Owner,

At your request, I'm sending you this special alert.

On September 21, Kasel Associated Industries announced a voluntary recall of its Boots and Barkley Bully Sticks dog treats sold at Target Stores due to possible contamination with Salmonella.

To learn which products are affected, please visit the following link:

Boots and Barkley Bully Sticks Dog Treats Recall

Please be sure to share the news of this alert with other pet owners.

Mike Sagman, Editor
The Dog Food Advisor

-----

And here is the link to the recall:

Boots and Barkley Bully Stick Dog Treats Recall


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

boots and barkley itself is horrible. i never buy treats outside pet stores anymore, cant risk my furballs health. thanks for the headsup though! i have family who buy from there  the bullysticks i always get is bestbullysticks.com, way cheaper and no health issues whatsoever


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, I have no idea what those are, but just figured I'd share anyways in case anyone shops at Target.


----------

